# TiVo Stream Back in Stock at TiVo Store



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It looks like the TiVo Stream is back in stock at tivo.com as of this morning:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/stream


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

WeeKness have them available on their website also. My neighbor bought it from them on Monday, he says they shipped it UPS 2 day priority and will get it tomorrow. WOW! Thats like prime shipping, no charge. They also have it on Amazon with Amazon fulfillment (prime available) but in stock mid month. Might as well buy it from their storefront if you need it sooner.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

After watching weekness sell them for 180 while they were out of stock, they are the last place I would order from. I would rather wait 2 weeks from Amazon then do business with a company that goes out of its way to overcharge.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Patrickcg said:


> After watching weekness sell them for 180 while they were out of stock, they are the last place I would order from. I would rather wait 2 weeks from Amazon then do business with a company that goes out of its way to overcharge.


The higher price is not a bad thing. If they would not have raised the price they would not have them available. That's supply and demand at work.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Patrickcg said:


> After watching weekness sell them for 180 while they were out of stock, they are the last place I would order from. I would rather wait 2 weeks from Amazon then do business with a company that goes out of its way to overcharge.


Well I understand your point, but right now its more expensive on Amazon (149.99) than on their webstore- $129.99 free shipping. 

Also the one I just got from them was manufactured less than a month ago, fresh from the southern border. Arriva! Arriva, Andole, Andole!

So far its not getting hot or loud at all even after taxing it for a few hours.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

randyb359 said:


> The higher price is not a bad thing. If they would not have raised the price they would not have them available. That's supply and demand at work.


When gas stations due in gas shortages it's called price gouging. While not illegal, it sure is not the kind of company I want to do business with. I'll wait till Amazon proper or my local best buy or frys gets them back in stock.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Amazon has them now, msrp and prime.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> Amazon has them now, msrp and prime.


Great news. I noticed Weaknees is still trying to sell them for three different prices on there. I just don't get it.


----------

